# Training HCC



## brennik (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get HCC coding experience?  I am a Certified Coder with over 20 years experience on the professional side but do not have experience in HCC coding.  I would like to learn so I can apply for Risk Adjustment coding.  I am also willing to be trained if there are any employers looking for an experienced Coder with HEDIS experience.  If anyone knows of anyone or an employer who might be willing to train please let contact me at M3912@aol.com.  

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## YPUllom (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been doing HCC coding since 2007.  I don't know of any formal training for it available outside of that which is provided by the companies who hire in that area of coding. I have worked for Medassurant, Outcomes Health Information Solutions and Peak Health Solutions.  None of them required any specialized training outside of the standard CPC and all of them provided plenty of in house training and information needed to do the job well.
I am sure they would prefer to hire experienced people first but that is the case with any company so I would say put in your applications and see what happens.


----------



## subeetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

in what state are you located?


----------



## brennik (Jun 19, 2012)

I am located in California


----------

